# newbie need help. how to water?



## gladmar101 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello guys, 
1st day my plant is already growing. Im using only study lamp 80watts. How should I water it? How much amount of water? Im using spray, my water I use is "rain water". Should I water it 2times a day.


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 25, 2014)

That`s what I do, is spray mist a couple times a day, as needed, to keep the soil moist. Best advice I can give you is to buy a simple "moisture meter". Less then $10 dollars. Just a probe you stick in the soil and read the gauge. Have used one for over 40 years.  When it`s bigger, water from the top or bottom or both. Your choice.


PS,
You gonna need more light.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 25, 2014)

I personally would be for doing more than spraying the surface.  You want the roots to grow deep and they will follow the water.  If you water shallowly, you are going to have shallow roots.  We generally start seeds in smaller containers so that we can control the amount of water better. 

Is that coco you are planted in or some kind of soil?


----------



## gladmar101 (Aug 25, 2014)

> Is that coco you are planted in or some kind of soil?



yes is a coco husk. 
You know, this tiny marijuana is the only one grow.
My friend give me 15 old marijuana seeds, only 1 special seed grow. Now im focusing on it. don't know what kind of marijuana is this plant but right now this tiny marijuana is my pet ^_^. 



> Best advice I can give you is to buy a simple "moisture meter". Less then $10 dollars.



Im from philippines, for "moisture meter" so hard to find in here in the philippines but ill try to find one. 

thank you guys!


----------



## gladmar101 (Aug 25, 2014)

2nd days for my tiny plant. The leaves almost comeout and now I put him outside for give him sunlight.


----------



## gladmar101 (Aug 27, 2014)

4th days of my tiny plant. But look at my plant is this normal growth? 

View attachment 20140828_052310.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Go get yourself another pot the same size, fill it with the same amount of dry soil. You can use the pot with the dry soil to estimate when your soil with the plant in it is dry.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 27, 2014)

It appears to be doing fine for now. You will want to allow the coco to dry out some more before adding anymore water. Seedlings don't like to be in very wet soil as they will get a disease called "damping off" and will die. You want to allow it do dry until you can stick your finger into the medium and feel only slightly moist. Then only add a small amount of water to moisten the medium. As it gets bigger, you will need to slowly increase the watering to keep up with the plant so that the roots don't dry out.

The first set of leaves that are round are called cotyledons. They are not true leaves, they are the plant's food source while it builds its roots. Once that building is far enough along, the cotyledons will begin to yellow and then shrivel and die. This is normal. By the time this happens, you should have several sets of true leaves. At this point that you see those first tiny leaves yellowing, it is time to begin feeding the plant. Do you have a nutrient source for it?


----------



## gladmar101 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hushpuppy said:


> At this point that you see those first tiny leaves yellowing, it is time to begin feeding the plant. Do you have a nutrient source for it?


I don't have and nutrient, im just using egg shell and banana peel. it is OK T_T.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 28, 2014)

No.  Things like egg shells and banana peels have to break down/decompose before they release food.  You will need some kind of food.


----------



## gladmar101 (Aug 30, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> No.  Things like egg shells and banana peels have to break down/decompose before they release food.  You will need some kind of food.



Now its his 5th days. I buy nutrients for my plants only indicate 20-20-20 its for vegetable plants. should I give to my tiny plant or I just let him grow more leaves then feed. 

View attachment 20140829_125512.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 30, 2014)

You need to let it grow some before you can feed it.  When you do start nutrients, you are going to want to start at a lower than recommended dosage.  Can you order something on line that is more suited to mj than 20-20-20?


----------



## gladmar101 (Aug 30, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> You need to let it grow some before you can feed it.  When you do start nutrients, you are going to want to start at a lower than recommended dosage.  Can you order something on line that is more suited to mj than 20-20-20?



From now on ill just let it grow more bec. Its hard to find fertilizer here in my country. No other staff just only 20-20-20. Im so excited to see my ganja plant to grow, ill give him 1 week for his growth then ill feed him. 
Thanks alot "The Hemp Goddess".


----------



## MrCompletion (Aug 31, 2014)

MrCompletion commends your excitement and the fact you're growing marijuanna in the Philipines.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 31, 2014)

Start out with a very weak dose as 20-20-20 is a strong fertilizer.  Or you might want to look into making your own organic fertilizers and teas.


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 31, 2014)

my 2 cents

when u transplant that little girl u should consider adding perlite to the mix or a layer of gravel on the bottom of the pot/container to encourage good drainage and prevent over watering---it will also help get some oxygen to the roots and make for a happy plant 

when watering---water until u see it draining from the pot/container and stop---pick it up to check the weight of the pot/container---it will tell u that it has reached its absorbing capacity---keep a mental note of the weight---check the weight of the pot/container again in a few days---when it becomes considerably lighter or the leaves on the plant begin to droop---it's time to water again

if u are unable to allow it to over flow every time u water---water with a consistent slow flow and do a count in ur head to figure out how long it takes for it to get it's fill---same thing---check the weight of the container---check it again in a few days---the light weight of the container or drooping leaves tell u it's time to water again---ur coco and plant like to dry out a bit in between waterings


----------



## gladmar101 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi guys, 
thanks for helping me my plant is doing well, ill do it all you taugh me guys. Right now my plant is doing well. I change pot and my coco to soil, the soil came from cave has little stone on it so nice. On behalf I put some stone below on the soil from youtube I watch. Cheers thank's guys 

View attachment 20140831_215534.jpg


View attachment 20140902_005130.jpg


View attachment 20140902_004846.jpg


----------

